# omega igf1 lr3.....



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i have been using omega igf1 lr3 for 3 weeks now as i dropped off sus n deca and was using prop npp and now just prop every day, basically i have done nothing but loose weight from 15.10.8 to this morning 15.2! unless my scales are packing up after 2 months im very doughtfull of this omega igf1 i also recieved my bottles unlabbled as they claimed customs seized there labels???? ive used igf1 a few times now never thought it was a mirracle but its better than this!

anyone else unhappy with the new omega batches:confused:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask what you expect from a peptide that at best will give you 1-2lbs and this will not be straight away??

I would imagine going from your last lot of pics that the weight you have dropped is water weight nothing more nothing less...

I am currently using the Omega IGF i am getting some insane pumps which is all you can expect whilst on the stuff it is much later when the weight would appear after the new muscle has matured...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well from people i know who use it they seem to at least hold a little size while on a good dosage of igf1, its almost like its anti catabolic with the weight falling off me last week i rushed through coming off with prop ed surely this would hold water? as thats more test than 2 sus a week....

im just a bit disheartened as no matter what i do i struggle to hold any gains on the end of a cycle and igf1 isnt cheap

as for mature muscle developing would this happen in the tiome span they suggest you to use it 4 to 5 weeks seems a general rule but as im only doing 4 days a week i was hoping to stretch 6 weeks maybe?

im shooting 120mcg bi latterlaly in delts or arms 20mins pre work out taken with a energy drink does this sound ok ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i generally do 80-100 every day when i pct, the water weight will deffo come off you when you drop the gear but i think igf just helps you hold on to muscle (not the actual weight increase) that you have gained, i would have thought it would take quite a few weeks or even months to notice any muscle growth from igf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kezz is correct it will take months to actually see ant muscle from IGF what the guys you have spoken to are seeing is better fullness and pumps this is all...

Because you have come of the longer tests then i can understand the drop in weight, IGF is anti-Catabolic in its nature as it builds muscle cells not destroys them but i think what you are losing is water not muscle...do you still get the pumps..??

the other explanation is that your receptors are saturated which does and can happen after a short peroid.

i love it when guys say "you can only stay on IGF for 4 weeks then nothing happens" this is BS the length of time on IGF is down to receptor saturation so if you are using it ED at 100mcg+ then 3-5 weeks in my opinion is a max time i have found better long term results doing it at 80mcg's 2days on 2days off or just on training days in my eyes their is no need to go above 100mcg's a day


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im doing 120mcg 2 days on 1 off 2 days on 2 off done 100mcg many times 1st time was the best but i generally have aroung 6 weeks imbetween igf1 use.

change of subject but i seen you in a 2006 muscle mag the other day lol! looked alot smaller paul youve gained good size in a year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think you should consider taking a longer peroid off i normally go on for 6 weeks then off for 10 i always get a really good run on the IGF doing it this way...

Yes mate in 2006 i competed without gear as me and the wife was trying for our son i gained 16lbs from the 2006 west britain to the 2007 west britain....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I think you should consider taking a longer peroid off i normally go on for 6 weeks then off for 10 i always get a really good run on the IGF doing it this way...
> 
> Yes mate in 2006 i competed without gear as me and the wife was trying for our son i gained 16lbs from the 2006 west britain to the 2007 west britain....


Thats good going!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate but i don't think i will be making that sort of jump the next time i compete...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its many done like i said as i use it when i drop slin and ive used slin 2 or 3 times now i think basically this year thats it, i also back off on hgh when i use igf1 mainly because of the overal cost though

thanks for your info though and i did get a great pump in my biceps last night so that was good i feel strong too which ive never noticed before not sure if thats igf1


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I find I drop weight when I take IGF alone. I haven't used any for around 8 months and am just starting today with 50mcgs daily on non training days and 100 on training days (3xper week) Also I am taking GH, test and tri tren as part of a 3-4 week rebound course but with very moderate carbs but increased fats and protein (see my prep thread)

I find the gains come later for sure. I used whilst off AAS for 5 months (30 day course) and lost weight whilst using (got leaner altho eating more) but when i went back on again I gained over 20lbs in 7 weeks on a very modest course indeed. Since 2005 I have gained over 20lbs of lean muscle and altho a lot of this can be attributed to diet, I also think that igf has played its part. I'll be running this cycle for 30 days.

My weight is around 13st 10lbs in the mornings at the moment so it will be interesting to see what happens over the next few weeks and more importantly when I start 'proper' dieting again after xmas. 1-2lbs gain would be most welcome by the time I step on stage at the end of Feb 2008.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you used it in your 1st cycle didnt you prop tren var as you wanted all out size...

as a general rule how do you do time on to time off igf1?

seems to be good for you anyways do you think it has helped develop your arms and delts to the size they are today as you dont even train them now

i ask this because i belive this is fav spots for igf1 site injections (arms n delts)

best of luck with the arnold too i really hope your on top your game youll be a majour threat even there ;-)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

No mate just did my ass, lats and thighs. Not a great believer in this localised growth TBH with igf. Now MGF does show promise tho.

The longest I have done is 30 days. Earlier this year I did one 20 day and then one 30 day cycle both with 100mcgs ED.

This time I am halving the dose on non training days and adding in GH to the mix. Nothing really scientific about my approach just as long as it goes in regularly. I tend to shoot on non training days just after my 45 mins cardio and before my 100g of oats with meal 1 or post training with my 60g of vitargo and will be shooting mainly in my lats and thighs (Bi-laterally of course). I think as a nutrient shuttle it can work well.

As I am on moderate carbs (250-300g) and high fat (130-150g) / highish protein (330g), it will be interesting to see how this changes its effectiveness (if at all) and whether I suffer from more mild hypo's.

General rule is 3-4 weeks on and 4-6 weeks off but different people respond in different ways and where one person may saturate fairly quickly another may be able to use for 8 weeks on a day on day off protocol. Experimentation is the only way forward for each individual. I just shoot every day so I remember. If I had to do EOD I know I would forget and the whole course would go pear shaped!!!

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> No mate just did my ass, lats and thighs. Not a great believer in this localised growth TBH with igf. Now MGF does show promise tho.


I think you should give the local growth a chance, with the GH too, shooting IM is better anyway, so why not put it somewhere useful?

Your chest is one of your weaker areas, so put all your peptide shots in the pecs, from my experience, you could certainly make noticeable improvements (above and beyond training), by the time of the Arnold.

I've had *very* decent local growth from GH/Slin this year, and have just last week added in IGF for the 1st time, so far I like it a lot, (TBH I was not expecting much short term), but Slin+IGF is a definite hypo machine, lol.

I know a few guys who have used MGF, all have been very disappointed with the results.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

whats you ratio and method with igf1 slin...

i read that igf1 makes you more responsive to slin so to not use so much as gh slin,it wasnt my words and i have never tried slin igf1

i know someone who speaks to dorian yates he seems to think he did everything in 1 go slin igf1 hgh....but rumors do get bigger with time lol!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> *whats you ratio and method with igf1 slin...*
> 
> i read that igf1 makes you more responsive to slin so to not use so much as gh slin,it wasnt my words and i have never tried slin igf1
> 
> i know someone who speaks to dorian yates he seems to think he did everything in 1 go slin igf1 hgh....but rumors do get bigger with time lol!


I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you, 

Dorian was a very cleaver chap then,


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

IGF, slin and HGH in one shot, something i will be trying very soon, all shot post workout.

Nytol, can i ask what dose did you do your GH and slin at and how did you dose it and also how and what dose IGF did you do?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nytol,

I agree and yesterday the gh/igf went in the same pin and was put in the chest. Certainly feels nice and full this morning, thats for sure.

I'll keep you updated with how i get on.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i trained back this morning early and thought ide shoot igf1 into the lats (ive never ever done injections in my lats before) but wow majour pumps again not sure if its the acetic acid in the muscle a bit but definatly felt my lats from top to bottom today

i use my igf1 pre work out so this disables me to shoot slin with it at the same time im guessing people who do do that post work out

im using norditropin simpleXx hgh now its awsome! never though of shooting it with the igf1 but on training days this is something i will try from now on as both are administrated early am before training


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

just a quicky do you think ronnie colman double peaked his biceps with igf1.....causing new muscle fibres ect


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I love it how people say that this guy or that guy used this combo and thats what gave him his freaky size.

Seriously everyone around Dorians era was saying he had some new super drug which made him unbeatable etc. Sorry but theres no drug that can replace hard work and dedication and thats why he beat other genetically superior athletes like Flex Wheeler.

Similarly genetics can not be replaced by drugs. Ronnie Coleman has a double peaked bicep, thats genetics. Same as Darrem Charles.

Certainly some of these advanced methods contribute to maybe bringing up lagging bodyparts etc but they dont make a standout bodypart.

Personally I've found best results from IGF PWO and only on training days.

However if I have been off iGF for a while then a preWO hit does wonders provided that I have a good sized carb/protein drink about an hour before

I've found good results from the following combos

GH PreWO, IGF PWO

IGF PreWO, GH/Slin PWO

GH Pre WO, Slin PWO


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

There is some seriously naive thinking going on here, these drugs are just chemical messengers, they wont transform the shape of the muscle in relation to the tendon.

If you are going to use IGF-1, insulin and GH, all post workout, you better have the carbs / macronutrients to support it!!! or your wasting your money. An anabolic environment without the raw materials is pointless.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tkd said:


> There is some seriously naive thinking going on here, these drugs are just chemical messengers, they wont transform the shape of the muscle in relation to the tendon.
> 
> If you are going to use IGF-1, insulin and GH, all post workout, you better have the carbs / macronutrients to support it!!! or your wasting your money. An anabolic environment without the raw materials is pointless.


I think everyone who has posted on this thread has that as a given mate.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

TT, you say you got good results dosing IGF just after workouts, how did you dose IGF post workout? and did you combine it with anything, ie HGH slin etc


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

he wrote all his tried combos at the bottom of his post big fella.

and dont forget your nutrition ellis specially when using hormones ;-)


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> he wrote all his tried combos at the bottom of his post big fella.
> 
> and dont forget your nutrition ellis specially when using hormones ;-)


OK mate no need to get sarcastic, you'd be suprised at how many people try to use as little carbs as possible while on insulin.

This sarcasm coming from the person who thinks that ronnie coleman's bicep double peak came from IGF-1?:crazy:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> he wrote all his tried combos at the bottom of his post big fella.
> 
> and dont forget your nutrition ellis specially when using hormones ;-)


yeah i saw that, what i wanted to know was the dosing he used.

nutrition is not a prob best its ever been at the mo and so now holding a good 17-17.4 stone with a prity good set of visual abs to go along with it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ellis said:


> TT, you say you got good results dosing IGF just after workouts, how did you dose IGF post workout? and did you combine it with anything, ie HGH slin etc


Ellis

I used IGF PWO and jabbed near the muscle I was training. for instance if I was training upper body then I do delts, lower body, quads.

I've never been comfortable with site injecting so dont do it.

I've found the GH pre and IGF post combo very effective. Seeing as GH is released naturally during WO anyway and IGF Post this follows the bodies own mechanisms more closely.

Thats my thinking anyway.

I use 100mcg IGF and 4iu GH (3iu pharma)


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

tkd said:


> OK mate no need to get sarcastic, you'd be suprised at how many people try to use as little carbs as possible while on insulin.
> 
> This sarcasm coming from the person who thinks that ronnie coleman's bicep double peak came from IGF-1?:crazy:


i guess i just though as pscarb nytol supercell tinytom had all posted then as stated before most the people on this thread would be more than aware of your point.

and as a general rule of thumb people with more knoledge than me think igf1 causes fresh muscle fibres to grow so i didnt think it was a silly question just looking for some sort of proof to get it right in my head


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

From what I understand IGF does cause more satellite cells to enter the muscles which allows the muscles to grow new fibres.

However I think this is done in a more general way thorughout the whole muscle so you could not influence say a bicep peak with it.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i wasnt impressed at 1st but weight was falling off due to other reasons i think...

this week ive had great pumps though and pumped i look lean n hard and dry

still not tottaly impressed though by igf1 even though ive used it last 3 pcts i say every time 'never again'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the biggest misconception with IGF is that you get the results straight away when will guys learn that the new muscle cells that IGF can create do not suddenly appear they take months to mature into fully grown cells and then we are talking very few.

the reason why guys think it is the new holy grail is because of the tremendous pump they feel whilst using it...

imo far to many guys use this stuff far to often without a full understanding of what it does....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

my missis say i just put to much into it money wise and effort full stop

i dont expect massive things but to be visably bigger after a cycle makes me happy and every time i come off after my normal 6 week cycles say 3 or 4 times a year i go back to square one almost.........

this time more than ever the cost of 3 bottles of igf1 was never worth it imo better spent on simplexx gh or something maybe


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I am going to do 25iu 4 times a week. pure and simply for the fact I want see what sort of gains these new muscle fibers may bring me in the future.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

25iu is loads mate it would be 25mcg


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

sorry, yes your correct.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

25mcg's is a decent starting dose for a new user many use to higher dose when they first start using IGF-1LR3


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have started at 20mcg each side so 40mcg, I had 1mg so I wanted it last 5 weeks and it was easier to calculate. So I have 40mcg 5 days a week, the only problem is I don't train 5 days a week i train 3-4 days. It's been 2 days now, did my tri's on wed and did my lats on thurs after a good back workout. Feels awful shooting lats, in fact it's stinging a little.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

enjoy the burn mate......lol

i think sometimes the muscle pumps get mixed up with the acetic acid in the muscle

still it does pump you up im sure


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just realised I have been doing 10mcg each side as I mixed 100 on my slin pin with 100mcg.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> i have been using omega igf1 lr3 for 3 weeks now as i dropped off sus n deca and was using prop npp and now just prop every day, basically i have done nothing but loose weight from 15.10.8 to this morning 15.2! unless my scales are packing up after 2 months im very doughtfull of this omega igf1 i also recieved my bottles unlabbled as they claimed customs seized there labels???? ive used igf1 a few times now never thought it was a mirracle but its better than this!
> 
> anyone else unhappy with the new omega batches:confused:


I used 4 bottles from muscle research and nothing changed so wont be buying anymore it.:mad:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think igf makes people skinny. I feel like a twig.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys what are you expecting?? IGF is not a wonder drug in fact you will gain more weight with 10mg of D/bol ed for a month, IGF creates new muscle cells which need maturing this happens over months not days or weeks.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I no but I feel it has made me lose weight. Not weight as such but leaned me out even more.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will do mate IGF-1LR3 has a side effect of fat burning...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> it will do mate IGF-1LR3 has a side effect of fat burning...


Damn those sides!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, yeah dont you just hate that


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> it will do mate IGF-1LR3 has a side effect of fat burning...


I thought so I wondered why I was looking leaner. Im not ready for igf using it has made me realise this. I need to get at least 3-4 more years out of gear and the consider it after im 30


----------

